# Unmotivated with small shop



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have stepped away from wood working for about a year now. I did a few projects durning that year but I think the reason why I have been staying away from it is because the shop it too small. I built what I could and expanding it is not really an option. I would love to get bak in to the shop and make some projects its just kinda cumbersome in 288 squar feet. Any ideas?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 14, 2009)

Try turning some pens. A small lathe is pretty cheap and they make great gifts. Quick projects and pretty fullfilling. 
My shop is about the same size as yours. 12×20 - sometimes it's a pain to do bigger jobs (I can't fit a 4×8 sheet into the basement), but I really enjoy it, so I make it work. Roller bases on everything is the way to go to make it easier. Also a vac system will really help. I find that I get kind of discouraged when the dust builds up on everything. A clean shop is easier to work in.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You can try and but some of your equipment on roll around bases and tuck them in where you can. Pull one machine out at a time to use. It'll take a bit more planning to work like that but you can get it done without a doubt.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Honestly 288 sqft is larger than a lot of woodworkers have to use. Sure, we'd all want larger shops, but we make do with our space. Is it that you have a bunch of large machinery? Perhaps you can get into hand tools, which require little space. Planing by itself can be very therapeutic.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Your lack of motivation should not be blamed on the size of your shop. You need to do some soul-searching to find the REAL reason for not producing. If you had, say, 2000 sf, the same lack of motivation would still be there.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in half of a two-car garage, so I've got no more space than you. I'd love to have a huge shop with every tool in it's place and a central dust collection system, but I make do. Most of my tools are on wheels so I can make a little extra room when I need it.

To give up woodworking because your shop is too small is like giving up sex because you only have a single bed. Improvise, man!


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Im not sure about that. It is just a PITA to alwas have to keep things super clean, speaking of that, cleaning will be my first step when I get home tonight.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Mines only 250 sq ft. I have two benches (one with a motiser and d/p) the other is for everything else. A t/s with extensions on the left and right, miter saw, b/s, joiner, planer, a couple of metal lockers, lumber cart, router table, Jet d/c and a few jigs. The t/s and the benches are the only things without wheels.

The benches have shelves for additional storage and I just finished putting wheels on the miter saw and router table so I could move them out of the way if needed.

Maybe just reorganize a little bit (if the machines are movable)? I believe there are websites that will let you layout your shop and place tools to maximize space. If not, use some graph paper and cut pieces (footprints) out to scale and move around.

Adding mobile bases is a lot cheaper than expanding and may provide you with alot more options


----------



## Dchip (Jun 30, 2009)

I work in a 9'x12' room, and the best thing I ever did was put a table saw / router table combo on casters. I keep a sheet of plywood off to the side so this serves back-up duty as a mobile workbench (finishing bench, planer cart, etc.) as well.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Projects that don't require a lot of floor space to build:

-chair
-demilune table
-guitar
-jewelry box
-silver chest


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it the size of the shop or the layout and/or organization in the shop?
Or, maybe something else?

There is a member on here, who I won't name, that had a totally un-supportive spouse and had to work outside and drag everything out for every work session; then put it all back up at the end of every session. This person now has a one car garage to work in and just puts out an incredible amount of work; happy as a lark. I wish I could be so motivated.

But, my point is you can find motivation, regardless of conditions, if you want to. Get motivated to improve the efficiency of your space, for instance.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

If you had a 2000sqft shop, you'd just have a bigger mess to clean when everything was finally too cluttered/dusty to work well. I'm hoping to have a shop your size at the next house. That would be so much better than having to share garage space with the car.

-Brian


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are two magazine issues you might find helpful / inspiring (as I have). . . .


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I have half of a one car garage. We all would love some more space…...and for it to be clean (my wife would love that). Anyway, maybe if you make something for someone as a gift, or as a donation for a charity or something. That would force you to really concentrate and finish. Sometimes being woodworkers we do things so much for our own enjoyment or pleasure and forget that others might benefit from our craft. I saw the door you made, gorgeous work.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Organization is the key to working in a small shop. I have about as much space as you, I'd love to double it. I get by though and don't suffer from lack of motivation. I do try to balance woodworking w/ other activities and try alternate between hunting and fishing w/ shop time. I need my outdoors too.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

One car garage build, 20×9.5'

Bit of a squeeze, but it can be done


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just search You Tube for garage shop ideas…cabinets, mobile tool carts. That ought to get you motivated to get better organized so you have a little more room. I also work out of a one car garage with lots of stuff in it so I can sympathize with you.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess one of the issues I have is that with all of my tools in one space, when working on home projects when I am done or need to clean up real quick I tend to just dump the tools in the shop around and on the table saw.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

As an additional idea . . . . .

One of my favorite ideas for efficient space utilization within a tight working is utilizing a "modular" approach, as exemplified within the following articles . . .

http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-Projects/Woodworking/Workbenches/modular-workbench

http://www.core77.com/blog/tools/ron_paulks_mobile_super_workshop_part_3_building_the_modular_cabinets_and_starting_on_the_truck_installation_21441.asp






http://www.planitdiy.com/inspiration/in-organization/my-dont-throw-it-away-modular-garage-workshop/


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I work in around 128 sq ft in a 2 car garage. Organization and multi-functionality are key. My shop area looks like a wreck, but it gets cleaned of dust and shavings very regularly and I always know where to find things. I'd definitely suggest looking into woodturning. It's a great way to be very productive with little room and time.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

My shop is about 110sq ft. of shed attached to our garage, 288 sounds like a dream.

The small size does make it more difficult to do larger projects, but it's usually doable. Table saw is on a mobile base to tuck into the corner and will soon be switched to a mobile work station to utilize wasted space. Benches are designed to have lots of storage. I've also added French cleats to a couple walls, which helped a lot with being able to rearrange tools to fit better, and use the overhead space as much as possible.

When working with large pieces, such as breaking down plywood or assembling a piece of furniture, I either work outside or move the car out of the single car garage and use that space for a few hours. When I am done, it all gets packed up back in the shop.

A couple of other things that work for me. 1) Keep it simple-if I do not need a tool on a regular basis, I don't own it. 2) Use hand tools instead of a space-eating machine, when possible. For instance, I don't have a jointer or planer, so do those operations with hand planes. Same result, a bit more time (maybe), and a lot less space used. 3) Work on one project at a time. Don't start another until that one is out of the shop. If the projects are really small, I do violate this one periodically, but there is never more than one furniture piece at a time going.

If you want to do woodworking, you can find a way.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

*"...when working on home projects when I am done or need to clean up real quick I tend to just dump the tools in the shop around and on the table saw."*

Heh. Welcome to my 650 sq.ft. shop. Sometimes size doesn't matter.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah I guess it really does not get any better just if I had a larger shop I could have a larger area to randomly place things when I am done and it won't feel as cluttered.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have exactly 288 sq ft right now. I built my kitchen cabinets in there. I had to move them to the garage as I completed them and the garage became the "finishing room". It gets to be quite a mess when I have something larger going on. Right now I'm building a garden shed for my wife. The shop looks like a bomb went off. When I "clean up" at the end of the day, I basically drag everything into the shop. Next day, I take out what I'm using again. It's supposed to rain on and off for the next 3 days. I'll go out there and tidy up. It's kind of relaxing putting stuff away.

I have a table saw, 14" band saw, grizzly 6" jointer, dewalt planer, bench top drill press, a corner for assembling electronics for my radio controlled airplanes, a workbench that doubles as an outfeed table, a clamp cart, shop vac, several cabinets…. I think the biggest thing for me was getting everything on wheels. I can arrange things for a specific job or project and then park them when I'm done.

Oh yeah… when the garden shed is done I get to remove a partition wall and gain another 6 feet (96 sq ft) so I'll have the entire building and a total of 384 sq ft. 

Kind of a nice incentive to get the garden shed completed. hehehe


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

How the lack of square footage is the source of not being motivated?
Imagine if you had a larger shop, What would be your motivational factor to get some work done? What would you build?
I do have a tiny workshop compare to many people on this site. I wish I had 1000 sq, even 500. But no mine is 180 sf (9×20) and absolutely no way to expand it. It's in the basement! . And I do have to store 2 see kayak in this space with my tools. Question of organization. Cramped yes but fun to be there. Maybe woodworking is not what you really want to do. Reconsider your options.

In your statement " but I think the reason why I have been staying away …" might lay the answer. You are not sure … you only think. What makes you say so, what makes you think this is the lack of space. Imagine for a second if you had more space what would you do. ... How would you get motivated. What would be the motivational factor … Think about it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A small shop can be discouraging. My shop is 18×18 minus one corner that is 7×7. I carved off that corner because my wife needed a place to put the freezer as well as for her to have a little storage. The other problem about my shop is that people have to walk strait through the middle to be able to go into the back door of the house. I figure my shop is about 275 sq ft. One time I made 2 full size bookcases for my daughter. It wasn't easy but I managed. There are all kinds of skill building smaller projects that you can do, including smaller pieces of furniture. Everything in my shop is on rollers except for my scroll saw and the drill press. I have a full size Powematic PM 2000 table saw and an 8 inch Powermatic jointer. I have a Jet 18 inch band saw. I have a complete set of portable power tools, and a large collection of hand tools. I also have the usual stuff like a a workbench, portable dust collector, miter saw, Midi Lathe, scroll saw, vertical/horizontal 6 in. belt/disc sander. One thing that helped me was building plenty of work table space with lots of drawers and I also built some storage cabinets for the walls. I even had one wall with small plastic drawer units for all kinds of hardware. It sounds crowded but it was a totally useful shop and had it setup where most of the time I didn't have move anything to get to something. Sometimes I wanted to build something big and it got a little frustrating but I've often worked on the concrete driveway if I had to. I no longer live in that house and have moved to a bigger house where I will finally be able to build at least a 25×25 stand alone shop. But I used that other shop for about 8 to 10 years.

Think about building smaller things like boxes, spice cabinets, and end tables. A midi lathe doesn't take up too much room. There are also countless small projects like scroll sawing, intarsia, power carving, and woodcarving just to name a few off the top of my head. Get yourself organized and work on turning your shop into a lean mean machine. You'll love it. It's always fun to work on your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for that http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-Projects/Woodworking/Workbenches/modular-workbench, Tom. That guy's wall is exactly like mine. except I have the big Harbor Freight roll around tool box on that wall.

I am planning new cabinets that will house my small refrigerator, air compressor and miter saw.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, you know what they say …. "necessity is the mother of invention"

Perhaps some of the ideas presented throughout may provide some ideas and inspiration for you to modify your own workspace to better suit your needs and space.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcommen to Das Dungeon









Then go look at what I have done down there.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I went from a barn about 30' x 70' to 14' x 14' when I switched careers. Most of my bigger stuff was put in storage until about 3 or 4 years ago. I worked with portable equipment.

Not that its not nice with a bigger shop (now 24×40) I managed in what I had. A lot of my work was done outside, so weather was an issue.

There are an awful lot of finish carpenters that work out of an enclosed trailer or pickup. I did that to.

It takes a little more planning in the small shop. For instance I still had a RAS. It sat on the back wall, and I had a window on each end. Work piece was to long? Open the window.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

imo, the key to working in smaller shops is to have your tools and your bench space organized as best as you can and DO NOT use the shop for storage. Even lumber storage.

I'm finishing the organization of my 480 sf basement shop and since I put the lumber and cutoffs out in the barn, the shop seems spacious.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess I am the sole cheapskate posting here. My wife has a shopping/catalog addiction and finds stuff that she wants. I always review and do the math on how much it would cost to do it cheaper and better. That is what drives my woodworking hobby. As noted above, there are ways to do that in a very tiny amount of space.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I get requests all the time on Facebook, usually with a picture attached…"Uncle Mike, can you make this?"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

If anyone wants to know what some people can do with a small shop take a look at what dilo does in his closet workshop.

Here's an article about his shop and the furniture that he builds.

Here's his project pages.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I started my custom cabinet business on my back porch (160 sq ft). Motivation comes from within, not from being without. Pick a project and do it. Once it's done you'll realize it's not the space, or lack thereof, that has been discouraging you.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

teejk - you're not the only cheapskate here. And I don't think what your wife has is an addiction, I think it's chromosomal. I also have the same response that you do. My problem is that my initial calculations might show that I can do it cheaper and better but the 'after action' analysis usually shows I could have bought two of 'em at Ikea. Doesn't stop me.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have all my tools on wheels so that I can get them into the driveway. Which is great except in the summer time in texas. Tools can get so hot that you burn yourself when you pick them up. My Asshole neighbor cut a big limb for my tree that shaded his grass, but also shaded me in the afternoon. So it goes. Revenge is going to be beautiful. So my friend look on the bright side. You have tools. Make the best of them.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I started in 1/2 of a two car garage and have upgraded to 1/3 of a three car garage. (True)
It never seems that there is enough room. Setting up for an operation is akin' to parting the red sea.

It slows me down, but I always manage to get good results from my efforts.
The motivation to work, for me, has little to do with the current state of my shop, but rather, what I am willing to do to acheive the desired results.

I wish you all the best in your situation.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Seven years ago, when I totally retired, my wife and I moved to Southern California, from Oregon,
while in Oregon I built a large shop20X20with a twenty foot ceiling. I purchased a Mobile Home and thought I was going to convert my car port in to a shop, wrong! I was informed by the Park Owners that I could only build
a 15X8 foot shop so my son inherited all of my large "toy" like my Shopsmith, planners and other tools. But
since I reduced my shop work to wood carving, specially birds of prey and song birds, can keep myself busy
and content with my small shop. Only large tool I have now is a new bank saw that I purchased ten days ago.
What I am trying to say is is "yes" one can be content with a smaller shop.
Oscar


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL… come to see my "workshop" : http://lumberjocks.com/sergiozal/workshop 
I am building a quite big drum sander now (29" drum)... It will probably replace my workbench, since I am thinking to build a top with vises so I will hide it also… it will take some time, then I will post when finished.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I too have a shop that is 12 by 24. Exactly 288 feet. Sometimes I feel crowded. That is usually from storing too much stuff inside. I also end up moving pieces out to the garage which my shop is attached to. My truck ends up living outside for a while. I wish it were bigger, but it gets the job done. I've been trying to do better with organization and dust collection which helps me feel like I have more room. I'm in the process of insulating so that I can cool it this summer. I put a tv out there recently as well. I have a phone out there which is good too. I think the more comfortable it becomes the happier I'll be with it. Most of the time the nice stuff I build is for other people, but sometimes you need to make something for yourself. Start with something that you can enjoy yourself.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I am working in 1/2 of a two stall garage which is quite a comedown from 24'x40' basement I had in Illinois. I do miss the space but I still manage with what I have.

Most of my equipment is moveable so it can be put out of the way when not in use. I no longer can leave a project just sitting in the middle of everything so when I quit for the day/evening I need to make room to keep passage open to/from the wheelchair ramp. Granted I haven't made any of the real large projects I used to but that is probably due more to the fact that all the furniture I once built is still functional and somewhat to the physical limitations of age.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

My shop in Manchester was a 10' x 11' second bedroom (110 sq. ft.), and it was also the overflow room of the apartment, i.e., where all the junk collected…
I've worked on porches, outdoors, on the kitchen and on the living room floors… 
Whatever I've had to do, I've made do, with the existing conditions…
Now I've got a whole basement, and can never find anything!!
But I'm not complaining… 

The point is, if you want to do it, you will find a way…


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

288 sqfeet is PLENTY of space.

1. get a shed or a yard stash to get mower, and yard junk out of thr shop.

2. get rid of workbenches…I use workmates and saw horses with MDF tops that fold up.

3. All tools, carts, etc on wheels.

4. Get rid of all your unused crap!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

@DS:

*"I started in 1/2 of a two car garage and have upgraded to 1/3 of a three car garage."*

Mathematically, I don't think that qualifies as an "upgrade".


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Charlie, I'm 90% sure you are 110% correct.


----------



## flightmedic (May 14, 2013)

I just started a workshop makeover. I started gutting the shop this weekend and will be rebuilding it over the next couple of months (I'm documenting the journey in my blog). Before and after I only have 240 square feet. I have 1 electrical outlet which I have to alternate what was plugged in and pray the breaker did not trip when the lathe fired up and my wife decided to make coffee. I was also down to one working light bulb. I can not do anything about the size of the space but I can add more lighting and electrical as well as a redesign of all benches, tables, counters, carts etc.

Over the years I have had to "mothball" my shop while I deployed to sandy beaches with no ocean to be found. When I returned, it usually took a while for me to find the motivation to unpack the shop and start again. Woodworking is a perishable skill. It is amazing what we have to re-teach ourselves when we take an extended break. That in itself can cause a lack of motivation or become the spark that reignites it. Its all in how you look at it.

After this last round, I found myself in a critical care bed in Germany and then at Walter Reed. I passed many days thinking about ways to re-model my shop. I knew, from past experience, that there would be a period of re-learning, but I decided it was just time to improve my techniques. However, I did not jump right in to a remodel. Instead, I worked with what I had, to make sure that I was re-doing the shop because I needed it to continue woodworking and not for some other reason.

At the end of the day, motivation comes from within. Its all about positive versus negative outlook. You can look at a small space and think it is too much hassle or look at it as a chance to improve and discover unfounded creativity to use what you have.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Right on Kevin.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's get to the fact of the matter. Your lack of motivation is either because you just think you like woodworking or you're just too lazy to come up with a project. 288 square feet of space has nothing to do with it other than you are using it as an excuse…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I too thought of Dilo also because of his small shop and his amazing work.
http://lumberjocks.com/dilo/workshop


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Jim, Sergio's remark made me think of that guy and the stuff he made. Seems I've seen a couple of Brits that are producing fantastic stuff out of not much more than a closet. It also made me think that there's a lot of urban dwellers around the world that are rolling their eyes at us poor guys that only have half of a two car garage or a 12×20 shed.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

if you have a garage door you can arrange your equipment so the outfeed end of the equipment is at the edge of the door. thus the working envelop of the equipment utilizes outside space.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

They say there are no small roles, just small actors. I'll vary that and say there are no small shops, just small imaginations. I'll take a small, well-used shop over a huge, underutilized on anytime.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

My next shop, when I can find the time/money to build it will be half that size. Big thing will be building the amenities that will make it enjoyable such as lots of electrical, tall ceiling and climate control. Only thing that truly slows me down time after time is the weather. Too hot or too cold all to often, last year the shop was hot enough to dry fresh cut 3" wood in 4 months and nose bleeds could be a problem, this winter the glue or wood was often too cold to stick together. Space doesn't matter as much as working conditions IMHO.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Motivation depends on you and the work you do, not shop size. I went from 3000 SF to a studio just under 200sf and I'm doing the best work of my career. Old shop: http://timberwerks.wordpress.com/2012/02/15/a-look-back/


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I went in to the shop yesterday got it about as clean as it will get. I ended up working on a table that I have been working on for about a year. I glued up the frame and lamanated some copper to plywood for the top. It was fun now that I am not tripping over a bunch of stuff. I think the issue with the small shop is keeping everything orginizied which is a never ending battel. I have had my shop for 4 years and I am still perfecting the layout. I wish I had a bigger shop so I had more storage for things. You know a dedicated area for mechanical stuff, a dedicated area for finishing and a dedicated area for wood working.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess one of the issues I have is that with all of my tools in one space, when working on home projects when I am done or need to clean up real quick I tend to just dump the tools in the shop around and on the table saw.

I have exactly the same problem - with every horizontal surface in my shop  It is just too damned convenient to leave everything out in the open and ignore it until the next project starts. I have been fighting this with some success by through sheer will power to make sure that things are cleaned up before I "end" a project!

I have 1 electrical outlet which I have to alternate what was plugged in and pray the breaker did not trip when the lathe fired up and my wife decided to make coffee.

This is "how I spent my summer in 2012". I ran new feedwires to the garage (1 X 14 AWG circuit just wasn't cutting it), hung a sub-panel, wired outlets on every wall, gutted the shop, made some special purpose cabinets to hold my tools and reorganized.

What a difference! It does help! Maybe your first goal should be rebuilding the shop to make it a place where you want to work.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

if you're looking to get back into woodworking, I would start by creating projects that will help organize your shop. Make a Miter saw table with wheels and storage underneath, or try building your own tool cabinet. not only will it help you get your stuff together, but also get you back into worrking.

Also, don't forget to go up! you may be limited with footprint, but you have lots of room on the walls a ceiling!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

It was fun now that I am not tripping over a bunch of stuff.

Good to hear. I struggle with organization, as well, but with a small shop it is vital. A day here and there spent cleaning and organizing makes everything else better.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I think the next thing I am gonig to struggle with is getting a band saw in the shop. I have one fixed work bench in the shop that will have to go but I am discovering that work benches are not all they are cracked up to be. I have one on wheels that I use for working the other one has the drill press and bunch of junk on it. and under it.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting this topic. I feel pretty blessed with the space I have. Last year I was working out in the yard off a stack of pallets and some folding tables. I started off with a miter saw, a random orbit sander and a jigsaw (that was actually my husbands, now ex-husband).



















I had a VERY TINY space I was allowed to use in the small (barely) one car garage. I was never allowed to use any tools inside the garage. I made a workbench and everything I had needed to fit on the bench.

I was very discouraged because I couldn't work in certain weather and I could only make things big enough to store on the bench along with my tools. Plus I had to take tools out and set up, then take them back in and tear everything down every time I wanted to work. This became very problematic for me being a mom of four kids and 3 stepkids. There's always some one wanting something or needing to go somewhere and I was not able to leave things outside for any period of time with other kids running around and such.

Earlier this year I took over the garage but still had to share it with some things I was storing.










Then recently I took over the rest of the garage. While I do still have some things stored in the garage I feel like I have tons of space. Would I like more?... HECK YEAH!!! LOL!!! But I feel blessed with the space I have and I'm constantly trying to find better ways to organize it. It's totally wrecked right now from the last three projects I made but it's mine and it works.

Now I have the same miter saw, a new ROS, benchtop table saw, benchtop bandsaw, benchtop router table, another router, (and yet another benchtop router that i have out on loan, lol), an air compressor with three nail guns, a portable 13" planer….. and my newest addition… an old used jointer.

When I got discouraged… I found a small project that was easy to complete and made it. That made me want to make something else… and then more… and more… and more. LOL

Good luck!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Gotta find what works for you. It's like clothes in the closet - it's said you should flip everything on a hangar backwards and check in a year what hasn't been flipped back from being worn and re-hung. Donate what you haven't worn to clear away what isn't used… If the workbench(es) aren't part of your woodworking journey, get rid of them. Then you'll have reclaimed space you're after! Good luck, good discussion.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

BTW… the above picture in my last post is what I was using. (notice the workbench? That's the on EVERYTHING had to fit on) Above was the space I was using.

Now I have all this. YES… messy. But the most important thing… it's USED!!!










I still have some things that will get cleaned out (this week actually). But it's a HUGE step up from my outdoor plastic table and pallet workbench.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess I can share… 








This has been my shop for a little over a year now. I've recently upgraded from a workmate to a small workbench that I've made, but the space is still the same. an 8'x11' second bedroom in my apartment. Anytime I'm using my router, router table, or other power tools (which honestly aren't many anymore) I use them at my parents' place about a 30 mile drive, on their back patio or in half of a 2 car garage.

I don't do just small projects either… 

















But I do quite a few smaller projects, just because that's what I enjoy. And that's just it, figure out what it is you enjoy, then figure out how you can manage with what you've got


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

I share a 1 car garage with a car. Still have a TS, BS, DP, MS, 48" belt sander, 2 tool chests, 2 bikes, and a wood stove. Latest project for the garden required the TS, MS, and DP. I quit at about 5 each day, and put everything away. I vac several time a day unless I move the stuff into the driveway and use the outdoor shop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

My shop is about 220sq.ft. as you see here. I admit that it's pretty small and sometimes a bit frustrating, but with good planning you should be able to do quite a lot.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

@ Mosquito. With that little space you seem to have a real crush on planes….


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Charlie, technically you are correct, however, it is still an upgrade as the wife has more room for her stuff - though still no room to park a car in there.

Next upgrade 1/4 of a four car garage, maybe…

What is it they say? "Happy Wife, Happy Life"


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*@Sergio* With living in an apartment, I'm always conscious about the noise levels that what I do produce. Obviously I'm not going to be running a power planer in my apartment, so handplanes is the next logical choice 

Or at least that's the excuse I keep using


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Dude, my workshop is 10'x 12', and I love working in there. With enough light, a stereo receiver with aux input (mp3s!) and well thought-out tools/storage/workspace PLANNING AND EXECUTION (a fun challenge in itself), you should be a happy woodworker like me.

Ideas to motivate you:
- google images of "portable miter saw table", "portable workbench", "portable assembly table", "portable outfeed table" and be amazed at how space you can save
- begin TODAY making something you like - then give it to someone you care about, or to any sane person you know who needs a gift in their life
- know any kids not "getting enough out of life"? - RE-SETUP your shop and get that kid(s) started on a woodworking project

Now the counselling session (could apply to anyone):

If you are still not motivated to do woodworking, then one of 2 issues is plaguing you:
A. You are done with the woodworking phase of your life. Just move on. Turn your tools into cash. Plan the next phase of your life.
B. There are other issues in your life causing you general de-motivation.

If B. applies, you might to revamp your life in various ways such as (if they apply):
- directly address right away the thing(s) causing you distress, depression, boredom, "toxic people" in your life or what have you
- get more exercise, eat more LIVE foods (fresh fruit, vegetables - smoothies and juicing!), sleep more regularly
- drink less alcohol, get off multiple prescription drugs causing emotional "unhealthiness" by getting more fit
- create something, contribute something and/or enjoy something EVERY DAY

Hope that helps. I have to get back to my small garage workshop now. And dang it's humid today.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I like (and agree) with your positive outlook redSLED.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I halted my shed expansion (10×7) to (~10×18) to build a lean-to on the back to store lumber, ladders,etc. Another lean-to is planned on one side that will house a metal locker for volatile liquids, an air compressor, and a DC.

Became very frustrating to gain a bunch of sq footage from the expansion, only to see lumber and sheet goods hogging up all the space.

Certain trade-offs are in order for a small shop. I likely won't have room for a typical long-bed jointer, likely will get a combo unit. Also need to make things mult-purpose. Out-feed tables that can function as down draft or/and workbenches.

Limit shelving units and cabinets that stand on the floor. Clear the floor as much as possible. Go up high on the walls with shelving and storage. As others have said, make things mobile that can be moved around. Plan your projects and try to finish one before starting another.
Get into the habit of planning your work in stages. Keep tools at hand but only the ones you need for a particular stage of the project. Put the tools away when they are no longer needed.

Breaking old habits isn't easy. Try to become more methodical in your routine. Become obsessed with organization and planning.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I went out there last night and had a great time. All day I have been itching to get back to my clean shop and work some more on the two tables I am making. Best part is my GF is working until 8m tonight so I can play out there with out the guilt of not being with her


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

agallant I totally understand where you're coming from there lol


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's inescapable…. We all naturally seek to fill any underused space with stuff. whether we have 50 square feet, or 5000 square feet. It will get occupied 'til you reach critical mass. It's human nature, unless you are REALLY disciplined.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

You nailed it Poopie. "Stuff" is like liquid and will fill the amount of space alotted to it.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd love to have 288 sq. ft. I have 120! If you like to do woodworking, try something different. Turning pens works for me.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Whenever I blame :the flatness of my table saw,squareness of my try squares, precision of my miter saw and most of all lack of motivation or imagination l ,I remember this man in the video who with the most basic tools can create some great looking handicraft ,it's like I shake myself up ,a reminder not use my tools ,my shop,and people around me me as a reason for not producing better work.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

My shop is 10×18 and I am currently building a tall shaker clock. I am constantly refining the layout, and everything is on wheels. I have some very large tools, and don't use any benchtops. I won't bore you with the list, but I don't have room for a bench. My unisaw table is my assembly bench. I have made many projects, large and small in this tiny space. Like others have said, pick your project and let that motivate you. How to do it in a small space is just another hurdle to deal with.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm in one half of a 2 car garage like Charlie. Everything but my drill press is on wheels. Even the workbench. I need justification to evict my wife's car but…..... Guess I'm lucky to have any space.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Your post motivated me to clean and organize my space. So excited. I love having my own workshop. And remember… last year I was working in the yard off plastic tables and a stack of pallets.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50046#reply-642183

Still grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

My shop is five times the size of yours and I still have spells of a couple of mouths at a time when I hardly turn the lights on. Sometimes it is necessity that motivates me like someone wants a kitchen and I see a chance to make a buck. Sometimes it is boredom or inclement weather. I would not ever give up my shop but I need a life outside of the shop as well there are days when a 15 sq' deer blind beats the hell out of a shop no mater how large or small.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

Just make small projects: fun to start would be some tools, like mallets, marking gauges, awls, and so on.
Then you can move to boxes, candle holders…. there are plenty of ideas in the PROJECT section here….


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

I also have 1/2 a garage, and like some others, everything is on wheels and it gets put back into its place every night. Wheels: drill press, t/s w/router, 3/4 table, Delta vacuum. 
Renners - Looking good so far. Please post the finished project - I'd love to see it.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

"Sometimes it is necessity that motivates me like someone wants a kitchen and I see a chance to make a buck. Sometimes it is boredom or inclement weather. I would not ever give up my shop but I need a life outside of the shop as well there are days when a 15 sq' deer blind beats the hell out of a shop no mater how large or small."

Thats true. I can't spend all of my time in the shop. Boating season is about to start so that is where most of my funds and time will be going. With that said I have been spending a few hours after work each night in the shop cleaning and working on my two tables and I am very excited to be spending some time out there.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

agallant, there's no problem doing other things as well as woodworking. However, if you just hang in there with your woodworking and do whatever you feel like when you want to you will get your shop in order slowly but surely. I believe after a while you will never regret staying with it. God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

smaller projects, clean as you go.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

check out my man dilo's workshop

http://lumberjocks.com/dilo
and then some of his projects

http://lumberjocks.com/dilo/projects/page/2

if that doesn't stir you up

maybe nothing will


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, you all have seen the Dungeon Shop I work out of









So, maybe a picture, or two, of what come up the stairs from the shop?









Whether it be a "Fancy Table", or a "Cheap Table"









built to match an existing chair, or









a desk for those of us that still have a lap for it to sit on. This is mainly a handtool shop, with some use of small portable powered tools.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I like what you're doing, *bandit!*


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I am so inspired by this thread, I think I will plan a SMALLER workshop.


----------



## hiptech (Jan 10, 2011)

Been looking to make this one for a real loooong time now…. exceptionally well thought out and has great flexibility for mult-tool configuration.

Has:
- Downdraft Sanding Table
- Glue Up Table
- Chop Saw Stand
- Huge Router Table
- Portable Planer Stand
- T-Slot Clamping System
- Outfeed Table

Just might be the ideal solution for a small shop!

"The Ultimate Tool Stand"


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

For those of you who think your workshop is too small, please have a look at the project gallery of a man who uses a walking closet in his apartment as his workshop. I hope this will inspire you. Here are some photos of his shop.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

I know your pain. Working in a single car garage and having to share the space with two motorcycles, the household garbage and recycling bins, gardening equipment, lawn mower, etc, I dont have tonnes of space, and sometimes, when you hit a critical point where there is just absoloutly no more room, it gets frustrating., But.. I do take a great amount of pleasure in reorganising my shop to try and make it more workable.

Also, really looking foward to doing a big reorganization and hopefully downsize once I'm done my Roubo build.

Keep at it.. try working on smaller projects. Make your shop more mobile!


----------



## rolfeskj (May 23, 2013)

I am still working out of my garage. Its a pain to leave the car out in the snow just to get a project done.


----------

